# 8.5 cm mass all around spleen



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There was a thread yesterday I believe about a dog who just had her spleen removed and the report came back that it was just a hematoma, not cancer! It is possible. I'll see if I can find it.

Here's the thread on Libby. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-center/131425-libby-not-feeling-well-5.html


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I went over to the thread but there isn't the information I was hoping for - it's very good news indeed for them! I am delighted that things went well...
I'm wondering if size of the mass makes a difference and if there is anything in the radiologist report that I could glean from it that might help me until the surgery date. All that I can gather is that there may be pooling of blood around the spleen. In addition to the 8.5 cm mass around the spleen. The other organs look good and the vet said he would feel the organs when he does the splenectomy. Also the radiologist report shows that the heart and lungs look good.
I just don't know anymore - it's just like one scare after another with this dog. We just adore her...


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I think go for it if her other organs look good it could just be hematoma


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The vet says he won't know exactly if there are nodules on any organs until he opens her up - that being said I'm willing to give it a go for Allie - she is a beautiful and wonderful dog - I just don't want her to suffer!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allie said:


> Does anyone have experience with the spleen removal and how long their dog lived after this procedure? I know each dog is different - and no one story is the same - I just don't know - I don't want her to bleed out! I'm also worried that she will have to be euthanized on the table before the surgery is completed. I pray that it will go well.
> So sad - this dog is sweetness personified.


I'm so sorry that you and Allie are dealing with this situation. Allie is a lucky girl to be with you and to have had the wonderful life that you are giving her.

Two of my dogs have had a splenectomy. Charlie had his when he was around 7 years old and he lived until he was almost 13. The pathology report on his spleen was benign. Charlie developed seizures when he was almost 12 that were probably caused by a brain lesion of some kind, but there was never any evidence to link that to his spleen. Between 7 and 13, his life was pretty normal.

Joker, who is Charlie's half-brother, had a splenectomy last summer at the age of almost 12. This was on the heels of a hard fall on steps that made me suspect internal injury, though Joker acted as if nothing was wrong at the time. We found my sweet boy the morning after his fall lying very still and unable to stand, with gray gums. He was clearly bleeding internally and we rushed him to the emergency clinic, where they said he was in shock and promptly gave him a transfusion. I told the vets before surgery that I was sure this would prove to be a benign hematoma. They didn't quite believe me, but when the surgeon called with the pathology results, she said, "You have hit the splenectomy jackpot twice in row. The report says 'consistent with benign hematoma.'" Joker is doing very well now. as a happy senior who knows that I couldn't stand to lose him a day too soon.

A splenectomy is really major surgery and the recovery is difficult. The spleen processes a lot of blood and you have to make sure that the dog is quiet - no being off-leash or rough play indoors - for weeks after the surgery. The dog _needs_ pain medication for several days to two weeks after surgery and just needs a lot of loving.

Would I do this again? In a heartbeat, given an otherwise healthy dog. For Allie, you will make the right decision, based on tremendous love and determination to do what is best for her.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I also had a dog with her spleen removed that turned out NOT to be cancer. She was 12 at the time and lived to be 15. It seems like it's about 50/50 here on the forum, I think she has a very good chance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I had two dogs with splenetic masses, both hemangiosarcoma. Our first boy was let go on the table because the surgeon found cancer cells everywhere. It was too late. Our second boy had a splenectomy, to save his life. Leaving it in wasn't an option for us because it's life threatening to the dog whether it's benign or malignant if it bleeds out. It took a week and it was hemangiosarcoma. His mass was about half the size of Allie's. He recovered from the operation very quickly. I was surprised at how quickly! We opted for chemotherapy, which didn't affect him negatively at all physically, but we lost him almost 4 months later. We did a lot of living during those months, made a lot of wonderful memories and gave him a lot of love.

I'm very sorry you are facing this. 

There are some hemangiosarcoma studies going on right now that you could participate in, but I don't have the link handy. Maybe someone else on the forum has it. I believe it's through either the Broad Institute or University of Minnesota.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My King had an emergency splenectomy when he was 7, he was close to having bled out. His recovery went very quickly and the results were benign. 

He died when he was 14 1/2, so half of his life he lived a great ilfe with no spleen - cancer did kill him in the end but liver cancer.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry have no experience of this, but just wanted to say we are thinking of you


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I had two dogs with splenetic masses, both hemangiosarcoma. Our first boy was let go on the table because the surgeon found cancer cells everywhere. It was too late. Our second boy had a splenectomy, to save his life. Leaving it in wasn't an option for us because it's life threatening to the dog whether it's benign or malignant if it bleeds out. It took a week and it was hemangiosarcoma. His mass was about half the size of Allie's. He recovered from the operation very quickly. I was surprised at how quickly! We opted for chemotherapy, which didn't affect him negatively at all physically, but we lost him almost 4 months later. We did a lot of living during those months, made a lot of wonderful memories and gave him a lot of love.
> 
> I'm very sorry you are facing this.
> 
> There are some hemangiosarcoma studies going on right now that you could participate in, but I don't have the link handy. Maybe someone else on the forum has it. I believe it's through either the Broad Institute or University of Minnesota.


Allie was a rescue and I don't have any pedigree info on her - would they still be interested?

I want to rid this hideous, heart wrenching, heart breaking, devastating illness from the planet! 

I check Allie frequently for lumps, bumps and I have no idea how I missed it as I rub her tummy, groom her and watch her elimination for any indication of changes in all of these things. The vet said the masses grow fast and it's difficult to find and they way they grow ...
Now I'm noticing she's drinking copious amounts of water and that she is more tired - her gums are pink - but she for the first time last night - went to the bedroom and laid at the foot of the bed where she usually sleeps. I was still in the living room - she has NEVER done that - it's like 'it's bed-time and I'm headed there now' she didn't look at me and I was on the forum and searching the internet for information and reading links and didn't notice. She never leaves my side. This is NOT like her!
Makes me sad...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep an eye on her, if her spleen ruptures or she has a big bleed from the tumor, she can bleed out very quickly. I am kind of surprised they are waiting to remove it. Most of us never never find it ourselves, it shows up on an x ray or ultrasound . You are are such a good Mom to be so observant.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks - I try to be hyper vigilant in her care - you know how we adore our fur kids - my husband; when Allie went thru chondrosarcoma in January 2010 - we found out just before Christmas 2009 - we were devastated - he cried - now it's 3 years later and if we could love her any more I do not know. We just do.
I just checked her gums and they do look a little greyish and now I'm a little more worried - she doesn't want her morning cup of kibble and while she is eliminating ok - she just tired. 
I don't know if her dental cleaning under anesthesia could cause the greying of the gums but I'll call my vet and see...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Keep an eye on her, if her spleen ruptures or she has a big bleed from the tumor, she can bleed out very quickly. I am kind of surprised they are waiting to remove it. Most of us never never find it ourselves, it shows up on an x ray or ultrasound . You are are such a good Mom to be so observant.


I asked the very same question during the surgery consult - isn't time of the essence here? And they gave me two different dates the 14th and the 21st - and I didn't want to go with Valentine's day - well because - now I'm re-thinking that decision - IF something bad happens I didn't want it happening on Valentines.
I think I'll re-schedule.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes thank you. A call to the vet is def in order. Please let us know what's happening....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allie said:


> I just checked her gums and they do look a little greyish and now I'm a little more worried - she doesn't want her morning cup of kibble and while she is eliminating ok - she just tired. ...


The grayish gums are a sign of probably internal bleeding. If that's the case, she is probably tired because she isn't getting enough oxygen. In the circumstances you have described, I would rush her to an emergency veterinary clinic and expect immediate surgery. Or at least a transfusion.

Is she on yunnan biayao? Or can you get some? That can help to stop a sudden bleed and give her extra time.

Allie is a very lucky girl that you are so attentive and taking such good care of her.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

just got off phone - taking allie to vet - NOW - update later


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad she is on the way to the vet. Her situation definitely deserves emergency treatment. Don't know why on earth they'd put off such a surgery. IMO it needs to be done as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you good thoughts for Allie.

Here is the study I mentioned: Modiano Lab - Study Info - Early Diagnosis of Hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had 2 dogs with spleen masses also.
My golden had hemangiosarcoma with metastises at time of diagnosis so she never had a splenectomy and lived 8 weeks post diagnosis

My lab also had a spleen mass and I had his removed. No evidence of any other tumors at the time of surgery and his came back as a benign hematoma. He is currently 6 months past splenectomy and doing great. 100% back to his old self.

Both dogs were 12 at the time of the diagnosis.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got back from the vet's and she was wonderful - they did two more radiographs, blood work, and a needle aspiration to see if there was blood in the abdomen. No blood with the needle aspiration.
However, I need to keep Allie calm today and await the results of the blood work - I'm lobbying to have the surgery tomorrow - I think that Allie is a ticking time bomb with this mass.
The vet alerted me to all the signs to bring her in ASAP and have a route planned out to the emergency hospital.
sigh. I don't like not knowing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So praying they can get her in surgery tomorrow. There is a thread going on where we can light candles for Allie. Many of us use it as a form of group thoughts/prayers for those who need it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Allie in my prayers, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Just got back from the vet's and she was wonderful - they did two more radiographs, blood work, and a needle aspiration to see if there was blood in the abdomen. No blood with the needle aspiration.
> However, I need to keep Allie calm today and await the results of the blood work - I'm lobbying to have the surgery tomorrow - I think that Allie is a ticking time bomb with this mass.
> The vet alerted me to all the signs to bring her in ASAP and have a route planned out to the emergency hospital.
> sigh. I don't like not knowing.


Please keep us posted on Allie; we all are praying for a successful surgery tomorrow. So glad there was no blood!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending you hope, thoughts, prayers, and strength. Please give Allie an ear rub from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> So praying they can get her in surgery tomorrow. There is a thread going on where we can light candles for Allie. Many of us use it as a form of group thoughts/prayers for those who need it.


Here is the other Allie thread, where people may post their thoughts and prayers for her and you: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/140746-candles-allie.html.

And here is where you can see the candles and read messages from those who light them: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

Sleep beside her tonight... hold her close and feel her breathing, so you know if she has a crisis. And know that we will be right there beside you, at least in spirit.

Holding Allie and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that they are able to operate tomorrow and that it is benign!! Just lit a candle for sweet Allie!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your support! Allie and I appreciate it so much - you cannot imagine how much - the more prayers offered up with amazing things can happen!

Candle lit here too!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just lit a candle for you & your Allie. You & your girl & her doctors are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck with your Allie. I know the fear of a ticking time bomb. I lost one dog to hemangiosarcoma, and got very lucky with my Libby. Will be thinking good thoughts for your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lit a candle*

Lit a candle for Allie and praying everything goes well in the operation!
God Bless Allie and you!

There are many on here who's dogs have had spleen operations:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1240714

Darn: For some reason the link isn't working.
Trying, again:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1244866


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had two masses on his spleen, but I believe the largest was about 2 cm. I joined the forum in a panic searching fopr information.

He had his spleen, a stomach tumor found during surgery and a large lipoma removed with excellent results when he was estimated to be 12ish. He recovered fast even though his incision went from his scrotum to his breastbone. We went on a 3 mile trail ride less than 3 weeks later.

It can happen and I hope and pray that you and Allie hit the jackpot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just checking in to see how the night went. Tons of prayers still flying your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Thank you all for your support! Allie and I appreciate it so much - you cannot imagine how much - the more prayers offered up with amazing things can happen!
> 
> Candle lit here too!


Is Allie having surgery now? We are praying.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I give up - Allie didn't have surgery today - Scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok now I'm not having issues with posting - Allie's vet/surgeon says that she is stable enough to wait until Wednesday - she was so tired when I took her for a walk with permission from the vet - she is panting right now due I believe low oxygen levels from her low - very low white blood cell counts.
so sad - :-(


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I know this is so very hard for you, watching and waiting. 

You and Allie remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't walk or exercise her while waiting for Wed. So sorry you are having to wait.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate the waiting - It just seems like borrowed time - but I also dread the surgery and the possibility that I *may* lose her during surgery - the vet said they have ordered more blood so they have it on hand - just in case Allie needs a transfusion - cause they were running low.
The other news - we have always been planning on getting Allie a playmate and that was on the table and we had found one just before we found the lump - and we were to pick her up on Tuesday. I've pushed that back again - due to Allie recovering - I'm hoping that this will lift Allie's spirits cause she so likes to play.
We've named her "Baly" and she is an English Cream and is one year old. She is a lovely dog with great pedigree lines and with OFA clearances - but it's very, very bittersweet. We are still going to go through with the new dog.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Personally, I wouldn't walk or exercise her while waiting for Wed. So sorry you are having to wait.


I know - it was a very short walk - I won't take her out again - she was just soooo excited to get out - I will just take her bye bye in the car next time.
I know what you mean. 
I didn't like how she reacted to the very short walk and we even stopped a number of times to let her rest on the way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Allie

So sorry to hear that they can't do the surgery until Wednesday.
Are Allie's gums pink or are they pale? 
I would call the vet and tell them if she is having trouble breathing.
Praying for Allie and for you.
Congratulations on your puppy!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you and sweet Allie...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Praying for Allie's surgery tomorrow and for you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers from here too for tonight and tomorrow. Ear rubs and hugs too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The waiting is so hard. We waited just under 24 hours from our second Bridge boy's collapse until his splenectomy so they could get enough blood for a transfusion. We were told not to exercise him and watch him closely. We kept him between us that night on the bed, each of us with a hand over him. 

My husband was so distraught about it (after our first boy never made it off the table) that I ended up driving our boy to the vet for his splenectomy by myself. I made it into the clinic before I totally lost it and broke down. They immediately ushered us into an exam room and so many of the staff came by to hold my hand and tell me it was going to be OK. I was able to leave him (it was hard) and he made it through a 4 hour surgery just fine, with minimal loss of blood. No transfusion was needed. That was the longest 4 hours of my life. We picked him up shortly before 9 that night to transport him to an overnight ER for monitoring. He almost bolted out of his stall-- and it surprised us at how energetic he appeared after such a major surgery. 

He recovered quickly and wanted to do more than his vet wanted him to do physically.... I hope you see the same thing with your girl. 

I'm glad you are getting the new dog. I'd just be sure your girl is recovered and her incision is healing nicely before letting them interact. It took our guy about a week before his vet said he was okay for climbing stairs and taking short walks. Our younger golden, normally an in your face ball of energy really restrained himself during his older brother's recovery-- he knew. Your new addition won't have that bond and may not realize that Allie needs to recover- that's why I mention you might need to keep them separate for a while.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Praying very hard for Allie and for you today!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thinking positive thoughts for Allie - I pray all goes well and you have much more time with her. I so wish we could have had a 2nd chance with Oakley ...... praying for you.
Carol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also thinking good thoughts for you today.
My Guinness made it through surgery with flying colors.
He had an active bleed going on so luckily we didn't need to wait. They had a donor dog brought in to stand by in case he needed blood
He recovered to the point of wanting to act normal within 36-48 hrs, but I was told to keep him quiet for 2 weeks


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of Allie Girl and wishing her the very best!!!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Sitting in the waiting room with Allie - she's all checked in and just waiting for the docs. I'm so scared - I'm on the verge of tears. Allie is up on the couch with me just laying here.
The vet ordered more blood - just in case.
Allie trying to type on the ipad keyboard - sweet girl -with drool!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You two are in my thoughts and prayers. Many prayers.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She's young and deserves the chance. Good Luck!!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

just found out the vet won't be here until 9:30 - it's 840 now - It's the surgeon's day off and they fit her into the schedule. 
I'm just hanging with my girl - enjoying her at my feet now - 
Thanks for the prayers and thoughts - these dogs are so special - I was looking at her photos from a year ago and want to believe success and magic will happen again. Kind of if you believe it sort of thing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way. You're right in trying to visualize only the positive!!! Hugs to you and ear rubs for Allie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Allie, if you feel the need to cry, do it- it's a great emotional release for such a stressful time. HUGS....


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am praying hard for Allie. God, watch over the vet and Allie. Hugs to you...the wait must be torture.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Praying for a great outcome 
It must be unbelievably intense for you right now.
Hugs and best wishes for you both.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Allie


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

coming up on two hours IF they started at 11AM pst - not sure if they did or not - sitting outside the vet clinic for the fresh air and calmness.
I sent allie in there with hugs and "good girl - see you when you come out!" so the vet said don't cry cause the dogs can sense that so Allie was wagging her tail when she went in - like a happy girl. 
thanks so much for the prayers - waiting can be evil - the mind wanders to dark places - but then I shut that down and go to my happy good sunshine place!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for Allie, I am glad you take yourself to a Sunshine Place. ((HUGS))


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The vet assisting in surgery came out and Allie came out like a champ!!! THANK YOU so much for prayers - going to send tumor out for pathology to see if it's the dreaded -c-
More later! I'm feeling pretty golden now! Crying tears of joy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SUPER!!!! Is she out of surg now? Prayers will continue for a benign path report.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::banana::yipee:
I am so very glad Allie did well with the surgery. Copper had a fast recovery and I hope Allie does too.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

yep out of surgery - surgeon came out and told me that the mass was larger than his fist! I'm going to see the tumor - ick - but I want to see what was there before they send it out.
He didn't want to take the whole spleen but ended up taking all of it due to the whole spleen was damaged by the tumor. He said that she will probably be anemic for a time until the bone marrow kicks up production to accommodate the loss of the spleen.
It may be possible for her to return home tonight - they do not have the staff for overnight stays. Otherwise, if she is not stable she will have to go to an overnight facility.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

oh they said I could see her in about 10 minutes - YES - I'll feel so much better after seeing how she is doing.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news!! Make sure they send the entire tumor out for biopsy, not just slides. It may cost a little more, but it's way better info that way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please do not leave her there if there is no staff overnight. I'd take her to the ER vet and then back to the regular vet if needed. That is the usual protocol here if overnight care is needed. SO SO glad she came thru ok.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful news about the surgery...we'll all keep our fingers crossed and candles lit for a benign report on the tumor. Time to give your girl a gentle hug.

Pete


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she's out of surgery and the spleen is out. I'm sending prayers you get good news. Use that sunshine place for the next few days until the biopsy results come back... hopefully it won't be long. We ended up waiting 6 days due to the weekend. 

She may be anemic but most dogs build up soon after the surgery. I would not take her home, but to an overnight ER for monitoring- unless you are a vet tech or in medicine it's better to let them monitor her, take vitals, get labs and take her outside for her business- You should try to sleep if you can and do a modified post surgical proofing of your home (barricades to stairs, sofas, beds, etc) as they will not want her to play or jump up for a bit. The facility we used let us call at all hours to check in and I took advantage of that at 2 a.m. and 5 a.m.! 

If you don't have an e-collar, you might need one to insure she doesn't lick her surgical incision. You may get a briefing about how important it is to keep her from doing that until they take the stitches or staples out-- I got a horror story about a dog who didn't make it from a massive bleed out after going after his incision several days after his splenectomy. We used the cone and also fabricated a tshirt for our boy to wear.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So glad Allie is out of surgery and you will soon be able to Hug & Kiss Her.

Prayers for a benign report!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> The vet assisting in surgery came out and Allie came out like a champ!!! THANK YOU so much for prayers - going to send tumor out for pathology to see if it's the dreaded -c-
> More later! I'm feeling pretty golden now! Crying tears of joy!


So glad you can hug and kiss Allie!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad she came through well and that you get to see her soon. That's fabulous news!

I strongly encourage you to take her to a vet hospital with overnight staff. As I understand it, the spleen processes a lot of blood and thus has a lot of blood vessels connected to it, so there is serious risk of bleeding after a splenectomy - even when the surgery went well. I know you want your sweet Allie at home, but most of all you want her to recover completely and safely.

Hugs and prayers for Allie and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

How was Allie? If she has to stay I'm glad she'd be staying at a facility with overnight staff.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> So glad she came through well and that you get to see her soon. That's fabulous news!
> 
> I strongly encourage you to take her to a vet hospital with overnight staff. As I understand it, the spleen processes a lot of blood and thus has a lot of blood vessels connected to it, so there is serious risk of bleeding after a splenectomy - even when the surgery went well. I know you want your sweet Allie at home, but most of all you want her to recover completely and safely.
> 
> ...


It's called DIC and I almost lost my first Golden to it. I agree with the suggestions that she spend the night in a care facility. You need your rest too.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The vet strongly encouraged me to take her home - because he thought that she would have a harder time at the overnight facility - she was crying because she was alone for a very short time while we did the paper work for her - I did agree and did bring her home - she is doing very well! - 
she is resting comfortably now - her vitals are excellent and she is doing wonderfully!
I'm following all instructions and watching her gums closely and re-checking them frequently.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I just spoke with the vet again and questioned his reasoning as to why he thought it was okay to bring Allie home. 
She had minimum blood loss. She did not need a transfusion. He said that the beginning of her recovery is nothing short of miraculous.
Also, she has never been kenneled with me and I didn't want to hamper her recovery by having her in a kennel over night when I could rush her to a overnight hospital if need be.
I'm willing to give up some sleep for Allie's comfort - I will be conscientious about her care.

One more thing - if there is going to be significant bleeding it will happen in the first six hours following the surgery. We are past that mark and she was still doing well after six hours.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We will keep our prayers coming for your sweet girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for checking with the vet and doing so well by Allie. Sounds like she's where she needs to be tonight.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

She is doing very well - I'll probably be around a bit through out the night and morning - LOL!
I'm just so delighted to have her home I know I can keep a watchful eye on her and I can get her to the emergency vet IF necessary... she is exactly where she should be.
Thank you all for your support.
I just checked her incision and it looks well.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So happy for both of you. Bet she's going to be fine!!!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Allie said:


> thanks so much for the prayers - waiting can be evil - the mind wanders to dark places - but then I shut that down and go to my happy good sunshine place!


This is so important. It brings me to tears knowing the relief you must feel. She is too young to go through this. Yeah Allie!!! 
May the positive sun continue to shine upon you for many many many years and defy everyone's expectations!!
Intense healing prayers sent!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> She is doing very well - I'll probably be around a bit through out the night and morning - LOL!
> I'm just so delighted to have her home I know I can keep a watchful eye on her and I can get her to the emergency vet IF necessary... she is exactly where she should be.
> Thank you all for your support.
> I just checked her incision and it looks well.


So glad to read that Allie is home with you and doing well. I'm sure it means the WORLD to her being with you. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of you and Allie Girl. Hope all went well throughout the night.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in on you ....hope you had a good night.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Also wondering how you're doing?


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie is doing great! She ate last night - and I spend a lot of last night awake with her -checking her gums and making sure she was warm. 
Her incision is not covered. Dogs are truly one of God's amazing creatures. When humans go through this we are laid up in a hospital, she is up and around. Doing great.
She has taken her pills with the greenies and done well.
I'm so thankful for every day I spend with her. Lessons are learned from our furry friends about courage - it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Doug said:


> This is so important. It brings me to tears knowing the relief you must feel. She is too young to go through this. Yeah Allie!!!
> May the positive sun continue to shine upon you for many many many years and defy everyone's expectations!!
> Intense healing prayers sent!


Exactly what the vet said - I was teary eyed - heck I was crying saying goodbye in the waiting room before she went in and the vet said dogs sense that and their outcome depends(somewhat) on how their owners handle themselves when they send them in for surgery. 
I changed my attitude and Allie went trotting in wagging her tail.Brave, brave girl!
And the relief - I've been through this 3 years ago when she had three ribs removed and 6 days in doggy ICU at the vet college here in WA state. She is an amazing, miracle girl. I'm thankful for every minute I have with her.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

*Allie pic post op!*










She is now laying on the floor and I keep trying to cover her with a blanket but she keeps getting up with the blanket on her and the blanket drags along for awhile then it drops off of her.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Also wondering how you're doing?


I'm doing fine thank you for asking! I was getting so down in the dumps with Allie and what we were facing with the surgery that I couldn't help being a little depressed.
I'm feeling so much more optimistic about everything!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Checking in on you ....hope you had a good night.


Thank you - it's so trying for us - I feel a second lease - but of course it's with bated breath that I wait...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Allie said:


> the mind wanders to dark places - but then I shut that down and go to my happy good sunshine place!


There is a lovely quote that says, "Turn your face to the sun and let the shadows fall behind." Perhaps you have already seen it? It is easier said than done but there are always blessings to be found on the hardest days with our goldens.

So happy to hear that she is still doing oh so well


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Doug that is so beautiful and no I have not seen that quote. Beautiful and thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that Allie is doing well, sending her hugs.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie will take 'em all!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so glad she is doing well, and I am praying the pathology report comes back good. Having just gone thru this with my 11 year old, I know what you are going thru. Before Libby had her surgery I was terrified, that she wouldn't make it to surgery or thru surgery and that I would get bad news. She came home the night of surgery, and did remarkably well. And our news since then was good too, no cancer. She is almost back to her old self, and I will be thinking good thoughts you and your girl get good news too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Sending more hugs, kisses and prayers for Allie and you!
She reminds me of my Smooch. What a brave girl and Mom.
Praying for a good report. 
I love her pictures! Your loving her means everything to her, I'm sure!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Hoping Allie is doing really well!!:wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you all, sending Allie healing, benign thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie is doing really well - showing signs of her old spunk! 2 days post-op and she is a little perturbed with me that we aren't going for a walk - I'm just telling her to wait a bit and snuggle with her and watch TV. 

She didn't cry this morning like she did yesterday AM - I have never heard her cry - and not ever cry in pain - seems like GR's have very high pain thresholds so if she was crying - she was in massive pain! I called the vet and they told me to go ahead and give her liquid pain medicine. Within 30 minutes she was dozing.
This morning different story - she is happy, running her back along the bed, talking, eating, pooping. All good things. I looked at her incision and it's looking very good - plus may I add she looks awesome in her U2 t-shirt?



my4goldens said:


> I'm so glad she is doing well, and I am praying the pathology report comes back good. Having just gone thru this with my 11 year old, I know what you are going thru. Before Libby had her surgery I was terrified, that she wouldn't make it to surgery or thru surgery and that I would get bad news. She came home the night of surgery, and did remarkably well. And our news since then was good too, no cancer. She is almost back to her old self, and I will be thinking good thoughts you and your girl get good news too.


That is exactly how I feel, should Allie have the surgery, if she has the surgery will she make it, what happens now. It seems just putting one foot in front of the other is the best at this point and dealing with it.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

She is eating as soon as her food is put in her bowl, she hasn't done that in over 3 weeks. Crazy! Makes me cry for happiness!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> She is eating as soon as her food is put in her bowl, she hasn't done that in over 3 weeks. Crazy! Makes me cry for happiness!


So very happy she is eating!!
Hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

It's the chondrosarcoma again - the vet is as surprised as I am - she has lived 3 years with it - so perhaps we will again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Allie said:


> It's the chondrosarcoma again - the vet is as surprised as I am - she has lived 3 years with it - so perhaps we will again.


Really? Not hemangiosarcoma? I'm not sure to be happy or sad- I guess I'm happy it's not hemangio, but sad you've got to deal with chondrosarcoma.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying she has much much more quality time. Hugs and ear rubs.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Allie said:


> It's the chondrosarcoma again - the vet is as surprised as I am - she has lived 3 years with it - so perhaps we will again.


I sure hope so...she's been so courageous...she deserves a lot more than 3 years...you never know...these dogs of ours can do amazing things. My thoughts will continue to be with you...

Pete


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I still don't get how a cartilage cancer can make it's way to the spleen??? The vet got all the tumor when he took out the spleen - the same when they took out three ribs 3 years ago. I think chondrosarcoma is a fairly rare cancer - either a young dog's cancer or an old dog's cancer - now Allie is in between - go figure...

Who knows with these beautiful dogs? I pray that she lives a very long time!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Really? Not hemangiosarcoma? I'm not sure to be happy or sad- I guess I'm happy it's not hemangio, but sad you've got to deal with chondrosarcoma.


Color me confused as well -


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> It's the chondrosarcoma again - the vet is as surprised as I am - she has lived 3 years with it - so perhaps we will again.


Praying that Allie beats it, again. Enjoy every day together! Take lots of pictures-I've always regretted not taking more pictures!!


----------



## Cometminow (Apr 9, 2013)

*Spleen Tumor*

When our 10 year old male Golden, Gage, was diagnosed with a Spleenic Tumor the vet initially said he may not make it thru the weekend.....mass had definitley ruptured. I brought him home so everyone could say fairwell but when I took him back later that day he had a major rally / huge comeback. We opted for no surgey and he lived another 5 1/2 months of extremely high quality life (90-95 %). I did a little research and found out that in some cases a ruptured spleen may clot on its own if it is not to severe, lost blood can be reabsorbed.....must have been the case for us. Best of luck to all.


----------

